# MAC 1-day seminar



## mz_bizzybone (Feb 19, 2009)

has anyone been to the MAC one day makeup seminars..
im curious to know what will be taught and if it is worth while ?
it is $120 but redeemable by buying the makeup.


----------



## ashleydawn (Feb 19, 2009)

Is there a website with info about this? I'd be interested in learning more and seeing if they do this in my area!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_Is there a website with info about this? I'd be interested in learning more and seeing if they do this in my area!_

 
Contact your local counters and freestanding or pro-store if available. My counters here have them from time to time. MAC's website is SUPPOSED to publish these events on their website, but I rarely see them. My counters/stores usually have flyers posted, or the MA will tell me about them as I check out.


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 20, 2009)

The seminars tend to vary so it's a good idea to chat to the store or counter direct. More often than not it won't be on the website so it's best to pop in and chat to the MA's for events. A couple of my pals went to a night seminar and learnt to do smokey eyes, they loved it.


----------



## mz_bizzybone (Feb 20, 2009)

here's where i got it from M·A·C Cosmetics | What's New | Events


----------

